
Lavabit Tried Giving the Feds Its SSL Key in 11 Pages of 4-Point Type (2013) - tzhenghao
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131002/17443624734/lavabit-tried-giving-feds-its-ssl-key-11-pages-4-point-type-feds-complained-that-it-was-illegible.shtml
======
karmakaze
Skip to pages 145+. I love how the OCR text tab looks like line noise.

